# Ken's next ride



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

Seen this, yet, @Kenbo?



 

http://www.caranddriver.com/photo-g...red-wrangler-from-hell?src=jag&mag=cdb&dom=fb

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)

SENC said:


> Seen this, yet, @Kenbo?
> 
> View attachment 103111
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/photo-g...red-wrangler-from-hell?src=jag&mag=cdb&dom=fb




I have. Sadly, it will never be for sale as it is just a "concept" rig so to speak. I'd love to give it whirl on the trails though. I bet it would be a blast to drive.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

I wondered for a long time why the industry makes so many concept cars that never become reality.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)

SENC said:


> I wondered for a long time why the industry makes so many concept cars that never become reality.



I don't know if you have read the specs on it or not, but this one is a total beast.


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> I don't know if you have read the specs on it or not, but this one is a total beast.


I did. It was actually the specs that caught my eye and made me think of you. It would be a nasty beast for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)

6.2-liter supercharged Hemi V8 with 707 horsepower 
Six-speed manual transmission
Wheelbase is stretched by 12 inches to accommodate Hellcat engine
Windshield chopped by two inches and looks awesome
17-inch beadlock wheels, 39.5-inch BF-Goodrich Krawler T/A KX tires
Dana 60 axles front and rear, Fox shocks

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2016)

"We Drive The 707 HP Jeep Trailcat Concept Vehicle"... They call idling down a rock trail "driving a 707 hp concept vehicle"???????? 

HELLO!!! 707 hp to play with, my ass is gonna be airborne testing suspension, kicking rooster tails higher than 5 story buildings, and seeing a whole lot of sage brush and cactus go by at a very blurry rate of "See Ya!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> "We Drive The 707 HP Jeep Trailcat Concept Vehicle"... They call idling down a rock trail "driving a 707 hp concept vehicle"????????
> 
> HELLO!!! 707 hp to play with, my ass is gonna be airborne testing suspension, kicking rooster tails higher than 5 story buildings, and seeing a whole lot of sage brush and cactus go by at a very blurry rate of "See Ya!"




I was thinking the same thing actually. "now there's nothing left to do but DRIVE IT". His foot probably wasn't even one the gas pedal. It was just rolling and idling like you said. He could have done some serious stuff with that rig at MOAB. There's a hell of a lot of rock climb etc to go through there. Instead, he picked the flat land. That being said, he probably wasn't allowed to do anything else with it. There's no way that they would let someone with no experience take that kind of a rig into any kind of obstacle. Still a cool vehicle though.
Hate the colour.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Sit in the drivers seat...

Latch 5 point racing harness...

Turn to the individual nearest the driver's door and say...

"Hold my beer... Y'all watch this!"


Seems they're impressed with the way it sounds anyhow. Both videos made a point of revving it up a little, so you could hear how bad it sounds sitting still!! Seriously... My YJ wit da little 2.5 liter sounds bad sitting still.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Sit in the drivers seat...
> 
> Latch 5 point racing harness...
> 
> ...




That's because you have a hole in your muffler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Naaahhh... I pulled the clutch fan, went to electric, the roar of the fan doesn't wash out the throb of all that raw horsepower emitted by da little 4 banger now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

Remembering last year where @Kenbo had the difficulty in the water- I was thinking more along this line.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

SENC said:


> I wondered for a long time why the industry makes so many concept cars that never become reality.



I notice you used wonder in the past tense, possibly inferring you now understand why they do it. If that's the case inform us please! 

I only have a guess as to why - whatever feedback they get has to be weighed and filtered through all sorts of metrics, since concept car feedback is going to come from car and truck nuts and we love almost anything new and cool. Many concept cars flopped because the feedback was misleading. I remember taking my kids to the Texas state fair in the late 90s or early oughts and MOPAR was showing off their new 4 door burnt orange roadrunner. I fell in love with it but it was years before they started offering anything even close. They brought back the Challenger first I think then the Charger. 

My favorite muscle cars always had a MOPAR badge of some sort. Hated to see Plymouth go down the tubes.


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

No, I meant to say "I've wondered...", and I still do. 

My guess is that they design concept cars at the extreme margins to test direction (relative to current offerings) rather than with any intent to build the concept itself, though I often wish they would. 

I think the great thing about the muscle car era and the MOPAR lineup was that they were competing and building at the extreme. Everything built today is dumbed down, and little or nothing pushes limits.

Thanks Ralph Nader.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah that makes sense.



SENC said:


> Everything built today is dumbed down, and little or nothing pushes limits.
> 
> Thanks Ralph Nader.



Nader was a dikhead. Still is I guess. Anyway . . . . not everything is dumbed down. The 707 HP (not a typo!) SRT Challenger Hellcat engine is the most powerful production engine Dodge (or any MOPAR co.) had ever mass produced. Nothing about that car is dumbed down. In fact in many ways some much more obvious than others, the muscle cars being produced today are far superior. I don't like alll the plastic and composites but hey the upside equates to less time from the christmas tree to the finish line.

But even with that, if you ask me to pick between an old classic or a new Viper guess which one I'll be driving? The Viper is pure badass but give me a nearly 50 year old roadrunner, Super Bee, Cuda, Challenger, Coronet heck even a Dart!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

Henry there's a local guy that has a 1970 Coronet style Super Bee purple and white he's had since high school. He's the only owner. He won't even come to the door anymore he's had so many offers. This exact model but he never kept it garaged and it needs restoration - doesn't look as nice as this one but damn I wish I could get it from him. _"I wouldn't take a million dollars for it"_ is his pat answer and being the eccentric he is everyone believes him.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

I've never been a purple fan, but that is smokin'!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2016)

SENC said:


> I've never been a purple fan, but that is smokin'!!!



It's funny how we like or dislike certain colors on automobiles. Take green for example - I hate green of any color on a car or truck. I had a 1970 Chevelle SS with a 396 white on green. I hated the color but it was only $500 and I had $500.  



 

Now that orange MOPAR in the background I dig that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 30, 2016)

How about this one. Unfortunately, yet another concept.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's funny how we like or dislike certain colors on automobiles. Take green for example - I hate green of any color on a car or truck. I had a 1970 Chevelle SS with a 396 white on green. I hated the color but it was only $500 and I had $500.
> 
> View attachment 103135
> 
> Now that orange MOPAR in the background I dig that.


It is funny. I'm a dark green (forest, hunter, dark sage/olive, or british racing) fan. My truck is dark green. Love it. I appreciate orange on a muscle car, but couldn't own one that color any more than I could purple. I do love that Chevelle, though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

I liked mopars but I was a GM guy- 68 firebird 400(blue) in 71 and sold it to get a 65 vette roadster(burgundy) late in 71 - lucky to survive either of them. Mellowed out then- for a very short time with a datsun 2000 -2 weeks- 72 crysler new yorker ran a stop sign- it won...... but damn they were fun


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Actually I think the truck concept is supposed to make it, to an extent. Not sure if it's that precise version but, word is Jeep is bringing a pickup to the lineup later this year.

As for the Hellcat engine, it also is supposed to make the Jeep lineup, and will be available in the Grand Cherokee later this year. 


You don't want the Mopar in fluorescent Orange! Nephew has a Charger that he bought 3 years ago, doesn't have 12000 miles on it, stays parked in the garage most of the time, still smells new inside. Been pulled over 2 - 3 times in it, for meaningless speed limit violations. Said people are passing him constantly on the highway, and he gets stopped. I told him, "You wanted to stand out in the crowd and look fast, you gotta pay the price!"


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Actually I think the truck concept is supposed to make it, to an extent. Not sure if it's that precise version but, word is Jeep is bringing a pickup to the lineup later this year.
> 
> As for the Hellcat engine, it also is supposed to make the Jeep lineup, and will be available in the Grand Cherokee later this year.
> 
> ...




The GRAND CHEROKEE?!?!?!?!?!?!?! You mean that thing that Chrysler turned into a glorified soccer mom mini van is getting a Hellcat?!?!?!?!?! Wouldn't want Timmy to be late for his clarinet practice. Ugh!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Uhmmm... YEP! My sentiments exactly!! --- The GRAND CHEROKEE?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

I'm really not sure what their reasoning is for that one, but it is speculated that they're going to see a whole lot of blown up transfer cases. Supposed to be "all wheel drive", 0-60 in some ridiculously unbelievable time, afraid the torque is going to be a wee bit much!! 

Hellcat Cherokee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> The GRAND CHEROKEE?!?!?!?!?!?!?! You mean that thing that Chrysler turned into a glorified soccer mom mini van is getting a Hellcat?!?!?!?!?! Wouldn't want Timmy to be late for his clarinet practice. Ugh!!!!!!



Hey back off Jack. Nothing wrong with playing the clarinet!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

